# Ein Grüzzi aus der Schweiz



## uboehlendorff (18. Juni 2006)

Hallo liebe Teichgemeinde,

bin als ehemaliger Berliner im letzten jahr in die Schweiz umgezogen und konnte auf unserem Grundstück endlich meinen Traum erfüllen-einen Koi Teich-.
Ja das musste es sein.
Die Bauarbeiten begannen pünktlich zur Weihnachtszeit, weil ich dachte es fährt sich mit nem Bagger auf gefrorenem Boden besser, aber naja so gut wars dann doch nicht.Die Sanierungsarbeiten waren so aufwendig, das ich das nicht nochmal haben möchte.Also, das Loch wa ausgehoben und bei der abfuhr des Material habe ich dann doch Augen gemacht, was soviel m3 ?? Na egal dachte ich,Vlies rein, passende Folie ausgelegt und nen Filter gekauft der von einer Promax 30.000 gespeisst wird.
Ich habs dann erst mal mit nen paar Chubunkis versucht und wurde dann 4 Wochen später stolzer Fischvater von ca 80 kleinen. 
Nun gut dann schauen wir mal was draus wird, na klar die grünen Schwebealgen stellten sich innerhalb kürzester Zeit ein, ok 36 Watt UV dran und es wurde besser.Dann die Winterpause, die echt lange war, vom 1.12.05 bis zum 15.03.06 war der Teich völlig zu gefroren,logischer weise habe ich Eisfreihalter installiert und hatte das __ Filtersystem ausser Betrieb genommen.
Also im März alles wieder angeworfen, Fische durchgezählt- alle da, na dann wirds ja ne tolle Teichsaison.
Aber weit gefehlt, die probleme gingen richtig los, trübes Wasser,grüne Schwebealgen,Wasserwerte nicht so toll.
Also habe ich mir dann mal fachkundige Hilfe geholt,
"Du brauchst nen Vortex, habe mir nen 60er Vortex geholt, hat nicht greicht,noch nen 80er Vortex davor und den 60er als Bürstenkammer umgebaut, nachgeschaltet ist immer noch der kleine Filter von Heissner, der ja angeblich für 50.000 Liter ausreichen soll,das ich nicht lache, habe 30.000 Liter und meine 20 Kois schwimmen in der grünen Brühe.Naja Probleme über Probleme, aber aufgeben möchte ich nicht,soll ich jetzt mehr UV dran hängen und oder nen andreren Filter( vielleicht nen Nexus mit Answer) oder was meint ihr.
Ich hoffe ich habs einigermassen beschrieben und kann auf recht viele Antworten hoffen

Udo


----------



## Annett (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ein Grüzzi aus der Schweiz*

Hallo und Willkommen im Forum.

Ein Berliner in der Schweiz? Und dann noch mit Teich-na wenn das nix ist... 

Könntest Du nicht noch einige Fotos vom Teich einstellen? Wir sind doch alle ein bissle neugierig...
Übrigens, Deine Fragen könnten hier im Vorstellungsthread ein wenig untergehen. Nicht alle User lesen auch alle Beiträge 
Sollten also mal nicht genügend Antworten kommen, kann es auch daran liegen, dass der Beitrag/die Frage einfach im falschen Unterforum steht. 

Wie sieht es bei Dir eigentlich mit Pflanzen aus? Da wäre auch ein Teichbild hilfreich... Statt immer wieder größere Filter zu kaufen, wäre da vielleicht ein kostengünstigerer und effektiverer Ansatzpunkt! Ein normaler Filter holt eigentlich keine Algen aus dem Wasser und eine UVC tötet die auch nur ab. Die Nährstoffe darin gehen aber sehr schnell wieder in Lösung und stellen so die Nahrung für die nächste Algengeneration dar. Ein Kreislauf, der nur dem Kommerz dient!


----------



## Thorsten (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ein Grüzzi aus der Schweiz*

Hi Udo,

ich muss Annett recht geben.

* 1.* Im Bezug auf die Bilder, die helfen ungemein bei sowas! Also, Fotos schießen.

* 2.* Ein Filter alleine sorgt nicht für klares Wasser - Pflanzen müssen her!
....obwohl ein vernünftiger Filter bei Koiteichen Pflicht ist!!

Wenn ich mir deine Beschreibung vom Filter so durchlese, au wei, nichts vernünftiges dabei.Sorry :?

Ein Vortex sollte einen Durchmesser von *mind*. 1,00-1,20 m haben, damit dieser seine Arbeit verrichten kann.

Du schreibst was von einer Bürstenkammer, wieviel Bürsten hast Du eingesetzt? 
Welche UVC arbeitet bei dir im Teich?
Läuft die UVC ständig durch-Röhre/Lampe noch OK?
Was verstehst Du unter schlechten Wasserwerten? Nenne uns diese bitte!

Fragen über Fragen....wenn Du die Fragen im Bezug auf deine Filteranlage beantwortest, mache bitte im "Technikbereich" einen neuen Thread auf.
Anschließend werden wir deine Filteranlage mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen und aufarbeiten.


----------



## uboehlendorff (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ein Grüzzi aus der Schweiz*

Hallo Thorsten,hallo Annett dachte ich mirs doch, das ich es ein weing unklar geschrieben habe.
Also UV 36 watt 24 Std an, ist jetzt direkt vor den Bachlauf geschaltet,auch ein 200 mikrosiemens Spaltsiemens hängt vor dem eigentlichen Bauchlauf,aber nach dem UV.
Das mit den Vortesx will ich mal so erklären,von der Pumpe geht das Wasser direkt in den 80er Vortex welcher 1,20 m hoch ist,von dort in den 60er Vortex, welchen ich mit 10 50cm langen Bürsten bestückt habe,dann wiederum gelangt das Wasser in die ursprünglich vom Heissnerfilter der hier 401 heisst, in dessen Bürtenkammer, auch mit 10 Bürsten aber kürzer bestückt,in die Filterkammer die bisher mit Schaumstoff gefüllt war und jetzt durch aufgeschichtete Japanmatte ersetzt wurde, zwischen den Schichten liegen Biobälle und das ganze wird jetzt von unten mit nem Sauerstoffgerät belüftet.
Die Wasserwerte sind folgende: Sauerstoff 5,6mg/l,24,0°,PH zwischen 7,5 und 8,5,Nitrit und Nitrat nicht nachweissbar.
Der Teich ist rundrum, aber nicht flächendeckend mit __ Schilf bepflanzt, aber es ist noch nicht sehr gross,aber es wächst.
An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich bei euch ganz herzlich für die nette aufnahme bedanken ,


Udo


----------

